
Is a Billion $ Powerball Finally Profitable to Play? - darkxanthos
http://databozo.posthaven.com/is-a-billion-dollars-powerball-finally-profitable-to-play
======
ck2
No one talks about the $1 Million second prize for matching all but one number
and the game has been changed now to make more of those kinds of winners.

You could solve a lot of problems in your life with $1M even after taxes
taking half, I know I could. Top health and dental care, payoff student loans,
payoff credit-card debit, get a decent well running car (maybe even a Tesla)
and a decent reliable home without a mortgage (and reverse mortgage for
emergencies/retirement).

~~~
darkxanthos
That's a really good point. I got so fixated on the jackpot but there's more
to winning than 1st place. :)

